# pkg install error



## yhq_34 (Oct 23, 2016)

I try install webmin by pkg but it said not found, anyone knows how to solve?

```
New packages to be INSTALLED:

    webmin: 1.800

    p5-Authen-PAM: 0.16_2

    p5-Net-SSLeay: 1.74

    p5-IO-Tty: 1.12_1


Number of packages to be installed: 4


The process will require 75 MiB more space.

17 MiB to be downloaded.


Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y

pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/All/webmin-1.800.txz: Not Found
```


----------



## ljboiler (Oct 23, 2016)

That's an old version of webmin.   Try `pkg update -f` first.


----------

